

Ask YC: Your workstation specs? (pc manufacturer, os, #monitors, size...) - rokhayakebe

Dell, Windows XP, 2 monitors (19",24"), HP headset.<p>What I covet: a better chair, wireless headset, a bigger coffee cup.
======
mechanical_fish
iMac 24 inch (refurbished, with Applecare) running Leopard, with two Win XP
VMs and an Ubuntu VM available via Parallels.

Extra Viewsonic 24" widescreen monitor on the left, on an Ergotron arm.
Macbook Air (refurbished, with Applecare) on the right, on an Ergotron arm,
running Leopard and controlled from the desktop with Teleport or Synergy (I'm
going back and forth on that one.)

Kinesis Advantage Pro keyboard on a very nice articulated keyboard tray that I
scrounged from the side of the road in Arlington, MA. (The quality of the
trash is one of Boston's perks.)

Primary backup using SuperDuper to a Drobo (FW800 version) stuffed with 1 TB
worth of old hard drives. (The Drobo doubles as a large external storage
device.) Secondary backup to a pair of external 750GB drives, one of which
lives offsite. Tertiary backup of critical files to Amazon S3 using
Jungledisk. Liberal use of Github, Dropbox, and unison for syncing between the
desktop and the laptop.

Aeron chair (my oldest piece of hardware!)

------
cheez80
mac pro + 30" cinema display, apple wired keyboard, and the kensington expert
mouse trackball, running windows vista x64 almost exclusively. thinking about
getting something with a 1600 horizontal resolution and running it rotated 90
degrees, like
[http://flickr.com/photos/blakespot/2371594617/in/set-7215760...](http://flickr.com/photos/blakespot/2371594617/in/set-72157604301199984/)

and for portable use, a macbook air also running vista x64.

------
joe_bleau
Dell Precision (650?), dual 2Ghz Xeons, 1GB ram, win2k, 2x17" LCD, Tektronix
TDS3014 (!) to the side. Sun Ultrasparc 60 server in the floor.

------
leftnode
Two different workstations, one Linux one Vista.

Linux: Intel Q8200 Quad Core 4gb Corsair RAM BFG 9600GT Overclocked 320gb HD
space 2 22" LCD's

Vista: AMD 5600+ 8gb Corsair RAM EVGA 9800GT 1 19" LCD 320gb HD Space

Servers: 4 Linux servers with 320gb to 1tb of space, all with dual core AMD's
Athlon's.

I love my set up.

